

Show HN: DevFreeBooks – Free ebooks for developers - caio-ribeiro
http://devfreebooks.org

======
cheriot
I like the idea. A way to search across books in a subject area would be huge.

I've found that I look for dev books in two ways:

1\. I'm not committed to the lib/lang and I want to see what topics merit
writing about.

2\. I'm building something and happy to shell out a few bucks, but figuring
out the quality, depth, or does-it-deal-with-this-specific-thing is tough.

This looks like a good start on 1. If you figure out 2, I'll be your biggest
fan!

------
VOYD
No C/C++?? "Show HN: DevFreeBooks – Free ebooks for web developers
(devfreebooks.org)"

------
0hn0
nice but small collection, see more free e-books for developers:
[http://www.eduhub.io/b/free-programming-books](http://www.eduhub.io/b/free-
programming-books)

------
lnlyplnt
awesome collection! I'll be using this later today. One suggestion: Can the
order of the books be made meaningful? If I'm going to pick a book I would
like to know which one is the "best"

~~~
gt565k
I agree. Would be nice to see what the popular books are as well!

Other than that, looks awesome!

